# DSG Launchcontrol Movie



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: ... PMSL! Oi Robbie post this on my thread on the other thread will you for the rest of the DSG v Manual girls to argue over :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Already done ;-)

And this is a movie abouth how the system works....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2RdBiqu ... ed&search=

it is quit simple.....


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Lol said it in the other thread but that video proves my point, u could stick any muppet in there and get the same results, look what that kind of crap has done to F1, its now the most boring motorsport on earth.

Get a proper car and test your skills, not a push and go :roll: :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

ESP - Quattro - PAS

:roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

saint said:


> ESP - Quattro - PAS
> 
> :roll:


Yup, all pains in the ass, wish I could turn the ESP off properly and get a RWD TT, not sure about PAS with big ole tyres on though


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LEG i drove 250 rounds on the Nordschleife without ESP, if you Push the button, the system won't help you. I can tell. Two times i went off the track, in the past years. 8) (without damage)


----------



## neilholmes50 (Jul 15, 2006)

i think push and go has advantages for everyday driving. dont plan on track day for mine.

although.......... only a few hundred miles from the n-ring :twisted: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

You'd never be able to do a J turn with a DSG box though :twisted:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Was he doing some gardening at the same time?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> LEG i drove 250 rounds on the Nordschleife without ESP, if you Push the button, the system won't help you. I can tell. Two times i went off the track, in the past years. 8) (without damage)


Maybe you should have left it on then?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LEG it's unpossible to drive the MK1 on a track with ESP on. Every corner the systems gets a nervous break down.
The ESP software from the MK1 is old SH*T.

The ESP on my wife's new A3 is much better, you can play with the car, and let it drift in corners, and it doesn't spoil the fun.

But again, ESP is for woman and sissy's...
Just push the button and switch the system off, and learn how the car react's in corners..


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> LEG it's unpossible to drive the MK1 on a track with ESP on. Every corner the systems gets a nervous break down.
> The ESP software from the MK1 is old SH*T.
> 
> The ESP on my wife's new A3 is much better, you can play with the car, and let it drift in corners, and it doesn't spoil the fun.
> ...


Ive posted umpteen times that I drive with the ESP off as MikeyG commented last time we met up, all the time, on all journeys. Do you think I spent all that money on suspension and handling mods to have the ESP interfering?

How many times have I posted about how mine handles, getting the tail out etc, too many to count. I dont need to learn anything thanks Rebel, ive tracked plenty m8 but thanks for the advice. :roll:

It will be interesting to see how a FWD TT manages with ESP off though? Do you intend to run with it off all the time, including the wet? Obviously you wont be able to get the tail out properly but I wonder what the difference will be with it on and off in the FWD version?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LEG i had more than 3 years my front wheels given more "toe-in" so that the tail breaked easyer out.

The original TT without the spoiler and without the ESP, that were the car's with fun.
After a few crashes they made the TT that save that my grandma could drive it, it was a boring car.

So my advice...........give the front wheels more "toe-in" at your tyre-shop and take the ESP button out the dash and throw it in your garden as far as you can.

Yes LEG also in with with the ESP off, that were the both times i went off track, but i could save the car.
I did many lap's in the rain on the Ring, and with lower speed and no ESP you even got more fun than on the dry .


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

This is THE movie for them who ordered S-tronic (DSG)

8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> LEG i had more than 3 years my front wheels given more "toe-in" so that the tail breaked easyer out.
> 
> The original TT without the spoiler and without the ESP, that were the car's with fun.
> After a few crashes they made the TT that save that my grandma could drive it, it was a boring car.
> ...


Sorry, im not being facitious but I dont understand what you're trying to say here (and I realise English is your second language so im not taking the piss). Also, have you read my mod list, i think ure talking about handling so I think its relevant that you do before u tell me about setting the car up for handling.

U do appear to be talking about ESP but ive settled that, cant make it clearer really. Other than that, you lost me.

Bless you for joining in though. Makes the forums a more interesting place.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi LEG...Did you never heard from wheels with a more "toe-in" setting....

the front wheels are not both in a straight line but if you sit in the car, it's just like that the front of the wheels are pointing more to each other....

A tyre specialist can do that.....below the car...

You will get more grip in the front.....and this is good....
Your car is lessed understeered..........which is also good....
you can turn in firmly into a corner and push the throtle............and the car will go the direction that you want.....which is very good
and the back off the car is a little bit more nervous.........which is very very good.......

and if you put these things al together....and you put your f**king ESP switch off........now that is when the fun starts,

I'm sorry my english isn't that good, but if you prefer we can talk in German or French maybe? in the netherlands our second language is german, english and french... LOL


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Hi LEG...Did you never heard from wheels with a more "toe-in" setting....
> 
> the front wheels are not both in a straight line but if you sit in the car, it's just like that the front of the wheels are pointing more to each other....
> 
> ...


I think if u take a little time to read my posts before responding with verbal diarrhea you will see that I have stated the following quite clearly.

1.	I didnâ€™t say I didnâ€™t understand your post, I said I didnâ€™t understand your point. I still donâ€™t? I know all about toe in and lots more as ive not only tracked a fair amount, Ive stripped, restored and rebuilt a Westfield so I kinda needed to know about setting it up.

2.	If u read my mod list and have read any of the posts we have exchanged you will see that I get oversteer on my car and you will see why.

3.	Im getting a bit sick of saying this, but your obviously not so bright so ill say it one last timeâ€¦Iâ€¦.DRIVEâ€¦.WITHâ€¦.THEâ€¦.ESPâ€¦.OFFâ€¦.ALLâ€¦.THEâ€¦.TIME. ''F**king'' clear or do you need it in big colourful plastic toy brick letters?

4. And finally language. Now, anyone with any modicum of intelligence will recognize that I acknowledged that you are making the effort to speak in a second language and I commend you for it. Unfortunately I come from a country where we donâ€™t bother, which Im genuinely sorry for, unfortunately my French isnâ€™t up to a discussion such as this and, as you seem to struggle to understand my plain English, im loath to attempt to explain it in my very poor French as you may take â€˜I drive with ESP offâ€™ as absolutely anything.

Now, please read that and make sure you understand it before you respond as, if we are going to rant at each other about Audi TT issues for a few pages we really do need to make sure everyone pays attention. If thatâ€™s ok with you, lets crack on eh. If not and you wish to try and have a dig at me personally by being sarcastic then fine, im pretty good at that too and as my objective is to have a rant, subject wise, im not too fussed. You choose. Personally I just relish the linguistic exchanges.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Can i see some pictures from your car on the track LEG ?
I like MK1 pictures on a track, and i'm very curious abouth yours


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I could translate for you if you like Rebel, I can talk dutch :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Can i see some pictures from your car on the track LEG ?
> I like MK1 pictures on a track, and i'm very curious abouth yours


Oh Rebel, ure really not good at this are you. Dont try and have a go at my cars or me, stick to the subject, you see, my TT is well sorted, ive owned lots of nice cars and I know im a complete twat, even relish it, so it doesnt bother me, what we are supposed to be aiming for is a pointless discussion about TTs.

Anyway, as you've asked, I dont track the TT, its my daily driver for business and pleasure. I wouldnt track a TT even with proper handling mods like mine, after using a Westfield it would all be, well, boring frankly. A FWD one would be shockingly tedious. a QS might be interesting from what ive heard, although ive never driven one.

If u would like a pic of my Westfield (no ESP, no PAS, RWD, no turbo, just an engine, a chassis, a 3 pedals and a steering wheel, just as nature intended), here u go, funnily enough this is at Elvington where Hammond crashed. Total rebuild by me, she was well tatty when i got her but a strip down from the ground up soon sorted that. Span her at 90 the day this was taken, hardly 300 but its a start.










2nd pic at Donnington in the car park on a weekends tracking, just so u can see it more clearly










Unfortunately I sold her in February with the intention of giving up track and race weekends due to family but all this talk of ''sporty'' TTs has reminded me that, even a sorted one like mine, isnt and as I may be stuck here for a couple more years after all, I may re indulge in one.

Oh and just as I came accross it when i dug those pics out, my 02 new TT225 and the westy together, ahh, those were the days.....










Now, what were we debating about TTs? I cant quite remember, we've done gearboxes, we've done quattro and FWD, what else is there?


----------



## mikeyinhk (Jun 5, 2006)

now that launch control thing looks like fun to me !

Gonna have to give it a go, any ideas on what speed you'll be up to, once gone through all the gears?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL LEG, now i get the point. I thought you drove the TT on a track. In daily traffic it's no danger to drive without ESP 8)

So you were saying things abouth DSG and ESP but you were talking abouth another car. Very confusing.
I like to stick to the TT. i've read all your comments again, and know with the knowledge that you ment your second car for on the track.

I could't imagine, that all the changes to your car which are in your avatar......... you did that for on a track.

such as:

smoked corners....Red light interior....oem rubber mats.....black lights....armrest and cupholder.....coathanger....ally mirror switch....aly tweeter and doorhandling ring.......

Did i forget something? 
No LEG you're right...........DSG is not for real drivers ...they go for the ally mirror switch and the cupholder  8) :wink:

But i do like the westfield, nice car you had


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> LOL LEG, now i get the point. I thought you drove the TT on a track. In daily traffic it's no danger to drive without ESP 8)
> 
> So you were saying things abouth DSG and ESP but you were talking abouth another car. Very confusing.
> I like to stick to the TT. i've read all your comments again, and know with the knowledge that you ment your second car for on the track.
> ...





Rebel said:


> But i do like the westfield, nice car you had


Thanks, sold it, regretted it within a week, what was I thinking.

Anyway, enough pleasantries......

LMAO Rebel, I drive hard on the road but the TT isnt a track car, it just isnt built for it and doesnt offer the driver involvement that a track car should. My brother has an Elise 111s and THATS a track car but I wouldnt want to do 20,000 miles a year in it.

With regards ESP and DSG I wasnt talking about other cars though, I was talking about the TT, isnt that clear enough for you, especially as the DSG only appears on Audis. :?

Taking any TT (obviously with the exceptions of heavily race prepped ones which are hardly 'TT's) on the track after driving things like Westfields and so on would be like shagging Jo Brand after you shagged Kiera Knightly, a complete dissapointment, so why bother. My TT is a fast, fun road car as is everyone elses on here (with a few exceptions such as Clived and Caney and maybe some others). Those who have tracked their cars have had some fun, but its not seat of your pants driving like a straghtforward track car can give. Saying all this you havent experienced it by the sound of it so ure comparison abilities are obviously limited.

As for my mods, yes I have some aesthetic mods, but lets examine the bigger picture and not, as u are trying to foolishly do, pick out a few low cost mods. I think u will find if u read again, that the car is running Eibach suspension, forge adjustable tie bars, R32 Arbs, Upgraded Haldex, Blueflame and a carbon airbox and 19 inch BBS wheels with top quality pirelli rubber, now, costwise, the aesthetic mods pale into insignificance.

Bar a remap (no AMD one click available) or HPA Turbo (very expensive) conversion theres not a great deal more I can do mechanically to get more from the car and I had a pile of cash left, why not do some aesthetics.

I do think trying to slate my TT is a bit of a non starter for you tho, its been widely commended on here and, even those who dont like me cos I like to have an err, 'heated discussion' occasionally, have admired what ive done to it and the end results. And they tend to be the modders and people who have real cars and not FWD Tesco trolleys.

Feel free to have a go at me though, I think u will get more mileage out of that to be honest.

U have to remember Rebel, im not the one waiting for a FWD base TT calling it 'High Performance' just because ill have a cheap remap done, am I now? :lol:

Im pretty sure that if we get to 10 pages one of us will end up agreeing with the other due to the mutual respect we have for each other...around that time Im expecting to see one of these flutter by...










Your turn....may I suggest misreading this before responding


----------



## deb_fswm (Oct 16, 2005)

touchÃ©


----------



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

Very funny - a forum at it's best :lol:

Leg, maybe you could repeat your posts 3 times, each time adding more and more capitals, sure the message would get through then....

Anyway DSG rules....on the road and it has to be manual for the track!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

MBK said:


> Very funny - a forum at it's best :lol:
> 
> Leg, maybe you could repeat your posts 3 times, each time adding more and more capitals, sure the message would get through then....
> 
> Anyway DSG rules....on the road and it has to be manual for the track!


Glad ure enjoying it, isnt it better than 'Silver or Black - discuss'? And bless rebel, the lads got staying power and I GENUINELY commend his command of the English language, wish I had learnt more than my holiday French but im English so I dont have to, just shout in English and anyone can understand me anywhere int he world.

'Bonjour'

'Hello'

'DÃ©solÃ© je ne comprends pas'

'HELLO, OH ARE YOU FRENCH?'

'Merci des cris dans la mÃªme langue, maintenant je comprennent'

Its the English way :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LEG but let's come to the point. Why do you buy a TT, and than rebuild it to a....? Why didn't you buyed a Porsche or a car with the skills for daily drive, just the way you want it.

I don't think you see a lot off money back from all these mod's.
How old is your TT? And don't you get the feeling, now you see the MK2 on the street............."dammn my car is looking old"?

What i'm saying is this...

What's wrong to buy a car for two years, enjoy it for daily drive, enjoy it on trackday's and than sell it, and get a new car.
I agree that a secondcar would be nice......now that's all abouth were you want to spent your money at.

More and more i get the feeling that for some people their car is a sign to the world how succesfull they are.

LEG, did you all thode mod's for daily driving?? Don't you got a speedlimit over there in the UK?
Was the standard suspension that bad, for daily drive?

Have you ever made a corner on a track with high speed, above the 100mph? Where do you drive simular on daily roads? At which place you learn your can the best? On a track.

And last but not least.....DSG

Did you now that the new Misubitchi EVO will have a simular system like the DSG from volkswagen? 
Did you know that Porsche is developing a simular system with two clutches like the DSG from volkswagen for the Porsche Turbo....

DSG is a stayer..........and on it's way up, just be patient.
It's consumpts less fuell, it's much quicker than a manual, and you can keep both hands on the wheel, and that's on a track like the nordschleife no luxury.
Formel 1 used no manual's , why? Because they are too quick?

LEG, you don't have to agree on every point, but you will admit after a few years, that DSG is the beginning of a new time.

Pitty that you didn't visit a track with your TT, i rather think you had a lot off fun with it. I did with my FWD. And i will do so with my next. I also did visit last year with my wifes new A3 the nordschleife, and i discoverd that the New A3 has a much better platform, suspension as the MK1. with less power, i even got more fun.

But again, i can't see why you did all these mods, for daily driving.

:wink:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Leg said:


> And they tend to be the modders and people who have real cars and not FWD Tesco trolleys.


For someone who knows so much about cars, that comment kind of makes me doubt it... There are good cars in the FWD, RWD and AWD camps. Quattro is boring. Would I have a RWD TT? If Audi offered one, absolutely. Would I have a AWD TT? C'mon...


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play_uk.php?id=1658086

...







... I love a happy ending... [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> LEG but let's come to the point. Why do you buy a TT, and than rebuild it to a....? Why didn't you buyed a Porsche or a car with the skills for daily drive, just the way you want it.
> 
> I don't think you see a lot off money back from all these mod's.
> How old is your TT? And don't you get the feeling, now you see the MK2 on the street............."dammn my car is looking old"?
> ...


Phew quite a few there but some valid questionsâ€¦

I bought a TT when I did cos im off to live in Canada when my paperwork comes through and waiting for the mk2 would have meantthe ownership period, based on what I thought I knew at the time, would have been too short to warrant a change of car.

I specifically bought a TT after swearing I would get something different because there are only a few 2+2 coupes and it was the best one under Â£30K.

I didnâ€™t buy a Porsche cos the only ones with 4 seats are more than the budget my wife and I agreed I would blow on cars (in essence my car allowance - the agreement is 'no real money' if that makes sense) and it would have meant dipping into our Canada/retirement savings, she wont let me.

I want 4 seats cos I like to have lads days out with my 2 sons and not have to take the wifes skip on wheels (Honda Civic Type S but was a Scenic)

Why did I mod it? Well, I wanted to do the wheels and thatâ€™s it, just to make it look a little different. As it was a daily driver I wasnâ€™t too fussed about much else. Then coming on here and having owned the road legal westy my outlook changed and I decided I would do the suspension and well, one thing led to another and bang, Â£6500 of mods.

As for the Mk2 I was very very worried I would regret getting my mk1 but, when I saw it in the flexh in Spring I knew I had done the right thing. The mk2 is a nice car but its not for me, being serious for a minute, I rarely am, it just doesnâ€™t float my boat. I dont liek the interior which is too cluttered and soft for me, I dont like the front which is also too cluttered and the bonnet bulges in a wierd way im not comfortable with. Ive just been into Audi and BMW in Leeds and seen the mk2 again as well as a few Z4s and the new 335 Coupe and the only one I would swap mine for if I could get away with 2 seats is a Z4M. Thatâ€™s just from standing there looking at them (a mate is swapping his and asked me to tag along hence why I was there).

I think you are being a little unfair to say we are showing our money off by investing in a car we love. The TT invokes a passion in some owners that once caught, often through involvement in the club and these forums, means that you concentrate on the car and not the money. Yellow, Caney, Tej, Clived and a whole host of other owners on here (including the thread with that beautiful cherry red TTR belonging to Robokn) including the guys whose circumstances mean they are lucky enough to progress to Porkers or Fezzas and the like are merely sharing something they are proud of with like minded people, surely the point of the forums? If I wanted to brag about money, and I know for a fact there are many, many people on here financially better off than I am, I would scan my bank balances and take a pic of the houses and post that. It wouldnâ€™t impress a lot of people though. If I really want to show off ill post a pic of the wife and kids and tell you about Will's goal on Sunday morning tbh. :lol:

As for track driving yes Ive cornered at triple figure speeds and I span at Elvington right in front of the pits at 90mph last year.  Doesnâ€™t make me a great driver, just makes me enthusiastic. I wouldnâ€™t want to track the TT, thatâ€™s not why I bought it. Itâ€™s a grand tourer, a quick road car, its no track car. Well not for me, I would feel like I was playing at it after hammering round in a bit of fibreglass with an engine and wheels strapped to it. Im sure others enjoy track days in TTs, I wouldnâ€™t. I could as much as you why you dont own a Scooby or Elise if tracking is your thing.

As for DSG in actual fact I couldnâ€™t care less but I do get so bored reading boring threads, not to mention when DSg owners come on and dont say 'DSG is pretty good' but say 'Anyone without DSg has bought a shit car' I just think ahhh lets wind em up, as its easy. Also im working at home all week this week (no business meetings for a change) so needed some entertainment. I would have disagreed with you if you had said that Silver was the best colour (we know its black ;-) ) or that FWD is as good as Quattro (oops we did that one). I actually agree that DSG is the start of the end for manuals, that cant be argued with. Doesnâ€™t mean I have to like it and the only *real *thing I dont like about it is that it removes the pleasure I personally get from a series of great gearchanges and covering cross country routes in the process. My personal point of view.

And finally on mods, I did them ultimately, because they give me pleasure, the same reason I do most things. I like the mk1 TT, not Audis, justthe original TT so I chose it to be my last UK car and then pissed about with it. I dont regret a penny of it.

Hope that answers your questions. Nice to get a proper response.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

ROFL !!!! Donald C ( now i now that the C stands for creative )


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

tehdarkstar said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > And they tend to be the modders and people who have real cars and not FWD Tesco trolleys.
> ...


That statement, in its context, is referring directly to rebels 2.0T FWD which I still maintain is a bit piss poor of Audi to do when Audi are famed for quattro, as is the TT, on a major launch like the new TT.

The people with proper (real was a bad choice of word I guess I meant proper as in say, ooh a TVR, now thats a proper car) cars are people with RWD performance cars on here, I didnt mean modded TTs.

Oh, and I have never said I know so much about cars. Do you? Does anyone have to be a racing mechanic to express views and debate on here? If so please refer me to that in the forum rules. I think rebel and I are both enthusiasts and nothing more. Ok I rebuilt and restored a Westfield but believe me, I had to get a lot of advice and help and wont be doing it again anytime soon.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play_uk.php?id=1658086
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Lol, I bet that bikes RWD :wink: :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play_ ... id=1658449

Sorry Donald, couldn't resist.... 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play_uk.php?id=1658449
> 
> Sorry Donald, couldn't resist.... 8)


Hilarious :roll:

Cant say little videos are my style so ill leave u to it. :roll:

Mind u, it was coherent, which is a novelty.


----------



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

Now I know earlier Rebel asked Leg for pictures of his car on track, and I like Donald C am starting to become suspect [smiley=whip.gif] about this little on line relationship...so

Has anyone actually ever seen Leg and Rebel together? Maybe they are actually the same person...in a sort of Fight Club or Revolver way.

My psychotherapy training leads me to summise that:

Rebel may actually be Leg's alter ego 'Hans van der Cock' - weekend gay disco cruiser, in an FWD TT, of course.

By stiring up this little storm and making his alter ego Dutch he immediately brings his real love interest Dottie, into the equation as a sort of 'menage a trois' interpreter - except there are only two of them if you see what I mean!

The fact Rebel's video is in almost perfect english adds to the evidence...

Can someone pop round to Leg's and see if he has 'I don't feel like dancin' in his CD changer please....this will confirm everything. :wink:

Wake up Mr Green!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Now ure asking yourself, 'is that a double post or is it a coincidence?'


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

So back on topic does the mk2 DSG (sorry S Tronic) have Launch Control as per the Mk1?


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

dommorton said:


> So back on topic does the mk2 DSG (sorry S Tronic) have Launch Control as per the Mk1?


pretty sure it does. yes

now back to the banter :lol:

strange how we enjoy the foreplay between leg and rebel


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

funky_chilli said:


> now back to the banter :lol:
> 
> strange how we enjoy the foreplay between leg and rebel


I'm done here im afraid. Off to footy now, I'm busy tomorrow and in London next week  .

Hopefully someone will post something contentious and fresh between now and then and I can prod them with a stick too :wink: 

Must go, seen another thread highlighting the kit car that looks like a TT and theres a thread asking if Lexus lights are cool, never seen those subjects discussed before 8) :roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

No worry LEG, you can go now, i have everything under control.

Dotti tonight just the two of us.... maybe we can drive a little with my black TT .........i can put the blacklights on...if you prefer....

:wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

She fell off the bed with me last night and has her ankle in plaster


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Leg said:


> tehdarkstar said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


I'm enthusiastic too mate, no expert... Just expressing my opinion... :roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> She fell off the bed with me last night and has her ankle in plaster


LOL , ive heard that Rebel was to kinky and she broke her ankle during their exercises yesterday


----------



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > She fell off the bed with me last night and has her ankle in plaster
> ...


See now Rebel you're even getting confused as to who you are posting as! Surely the above was meant to be a Leg post....

I am just beginning to wonder if you actually have multiple personalities and are actually the amazingly well informed Hans as well.....

All still very funny stuff, loving the sig changes!! :lol: Mind you they section people for less!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Fraid it's true guys!  The plaster is all the way right up the right leg to my thigh!  Entire leg broken!  :-*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

dommorton said:


> So back on topic does the mk2 DSG (sorry S Tronic) have Launch Control as per the Mk1?


It's about time I blag another test drive and work on figures - I can certainly try the LC. ( if it's there ).

Anyone with a MKII RTFM?


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Fraid it's true guys!  The plaster is all the way right up the right leg to my thigh!  Entire leg broken!  :-*


ouch, that sucks

if i wasn't so far away i'd come and drive u around for a few weeks while u've got the plaster on in that sexy red car of urs!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks Rebel, appreciate the sentiment m8.

I didnt see it till i refreshed the page but thanks m8. Not sure we needed the detail but cheers all the same.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Commendable, Rebel - it must take some nerve to put up a sig like that. Full marks for Dutch courage there.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Thats better Rebel, I preferred your old sig anyway and tbh, what you do in your own time is none of our business. :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LEG since i borrowed your SIG yesterday, my mailbox is getting full with all kind of nasty mails from freaky woman........


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> LEG since i borrowed your SIG yesterday, my mailbox is getting full with all kind of nasty mails from freaky woman........


Sorry mate, there is no feasible way that could technically happen because you linked to my sig.

They must be aimed at you, obviously badly aimed based on your recent revelation.

Hope that helps.

Cheers

Leg.


----------

